
California advances bill that would 'lead the world' on gig worker rights - mitchbob
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/29/california-lawmakers-consider-bill-that-would-lead-the-world-on-gig-worker-rights
======
remotecool
It will lead the world by ending the gig economy and many of these gig
workers, which can at least make something now, will make nothing when these
regulations pass.

